# Good Magazines



## lora (Jan 19, 2006)

I need some opinions on good magazines to subscribe to about aquarium plants. Any suggestions?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

There is only one aquatic plant magazine in English: The Aquatic Gardener (TAG) http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/tag.html

I would strongly suggest.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

In the US the only publication that focuses on Aquatic Plants is the AGA Journal, The Aquatic Gardener aka TAG. A quarterly that one receives with AGA membership. Otherwise all the majors only give the plant side a passing article now and again.


----------



## lora (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, I've signed up.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Even though it isn't specifically a plant mag TFH (Tropical Fish Hobbyist) has been covering more and more on plants, so I feel it's well worth the subscription. They've been doing series on aquascaping with Amano and things like that, so it's pretty interesting.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

JanS said:


> Even though it isn't specifically a plant mag TFH (Tropical Fish Hobbyist) has been covering more and more on plants, so I feel it's well worth the subscription. They've been doing series on aquascaping with Amano and things like that, so it's pretty interesting.


I'll second that. My dad bought me two copies of it, already read through both multiple times. The Amano parts are just awesome! Last months (or was it this months?) issue there was an article about low-tech vs high-tech. Covers a lot of fish, even those rarely seen or talked about. One that comes to mind is Dario Dario (I'm looking for some as we speak).

Not to mention the magazine pictures and printing is top quality. $28 a year I believe.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

JanS said:


> Even though it isn't specifically a plant mag TFH (Tropical Fish Hobbyist) has been covering more and more on plants, so I feel it's well worth the subscription. They've been doing series on aquascaping with Amano and things like that, so it's pretty interesting.


I paged through a copy recently that stated that phosphate causes algae, and that it should be avoided in planted aquariums. Really!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

John P. said:


> I paged through a copy recently that stated that phosphate causes algae, and that it should be avoided in planted aquariums. Really!


LOL! I missed that... 
Well, with any magazine I pretty much take some of the info with a grain of salt, since everyone has different viewpoints and ways of doing things, and sometimes those things are just the authors ideas, and don't reflect on the magazine as a whole. 
I just wanted to toss the option out there since they do a pretty good job overall.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Tropical Fish Hobbyist is one of my favorite magazines. I especially like the livebearer section and the features when they do a piece on a particular fish expedition. I always thought those were really neat.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

*aquarium fish magazine*

I really like this periodical. They have a section in every mag about the planted aquarium. Also I picked up my subscription through ebay for 8 dollars a year. Man thats un heard of.. They are still there on ebay all the mags you want for about 8 dollars a year sub. this is no joke.. But all in all its a great mag..


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You can always get a free magazine from the Tropical Fish Hobbyists, no strings attached if you're interested. It's almost like requesting a free catalog. You send an email to them from the link on their website: http://www.tfhmagazine.com and just include your mailing address, and they'll send you a magazine. You don't have to cancel anything or submit any payment information whatsoever.

-John N.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

yeah-- this months Amano article is on how he does "makeovers"-- very cool. Check out the ADG/ADA ad opposite the inside back cover also.

You can also subscribe to AquaJournal through our site. While it is all in Japanese, the images are stunning and a lot can be learned from the visuals, actually.

http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Journal_subscription_s/8.htm


----------



## lora (Jan 19, 2006)

I already subcribe to TFH, it's a great magazine. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

